# New Channel



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All,

New youtube Channel coming soon....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Keep us informed.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Here it is: Please subscribe

Hey All New channel for my Prepping, survivalist, etc. I will be doing a lot on this channel:
•Interviews with people
•live shows
•Out and About buying items
•Tips
•My experience's
•My thoughts

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqT...pgsVS3tTw/feed



MrsInor said:


> Keep us informed.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqT_nVDn4SPtIypgsVS3tTw



MikeyPrepper said:


> Here it is: Please subscribe
> 
> Hey All New channel for my Prepping, survivalist, etc. I will be doing a lot on this channel:
> •Interviews with people
> ...


----------

